# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Reliability SatisLoh Vs OptoTech Vs Schneider Vs Coburn Optical Generators, Polishers

## optissimo

Dear Friends, I am looking to purchase and setup my own lens generator, polisher, blocker line, to support my optical shops. Main reason is cost of Rx finished lenses, time, I am located in an island and it takes around 14 days to receive my imported lenses. I already have my own glazing using Nidek 2X Le9000 and 1X Lex1000, I found them to be really reliable compared to essilor kappa, Briot Acurra CX. All the Nidek I bought them used second hand and had no issues with them. I wanted to use the same idea to setup a basic lens generator line and needed your advice on which machines of SatisLoh Vs OptoTech Vs Schneider Vs Coburn has the Nidek /(Toyota as for cars) qualities which is reliable, little servicing needed, value for money, user friendlness and which model u would recommend for lens generator, polisher etc....I plan to outsource antireflection coating to keep cost under control. I don`t mind to buy used if lens count is low.

----------


## opticalman

> Dear Friends, I am looking to purchase and setup my own lens generator, polisher, blocker line, to support my optical shops. Main reason is cost of Rx finished lenses, time, I am located in an island and it takes around 14 days to receive my imported lenses. I already have my own glazing using Nidek 2X Le9000 and 1X Lex1000, I found them to be really reliable compared to essilor kappa, Briot Acurra CX. All the Nidek I bought them used second hand and had no issues with them. I wanted to use the same idea to setup a basic lens generator line and needed your advice on which machines of SatisLoh Vs OptoTech Vs Schneider Vs Coburn has the Nidek /(Toyota as for cars) qualities which is reliable, little servicing needed, value for money, user friendlness and which model u would recommend for lens generator, polisher etc....I plan to outsource antireflection coating to keep cost under control. I don`t mind to buy used if lens count is low.



I would highly recommend the Fast Grind machine.  It is all in one surfacing that gives you generating, fining and polishing.  It is inexpensive, easy to use and offers AR coating already on the lenses.  They are on many islands including Philippines and Fiji.  Go to: www.superoptical.com/fast-grind.

----------


## Somnathkolekar

It depends on how many lenses you want to process per day

----------


## tripedrito

There is another manufacturer of optical machinery that they are not considering. It is a small factory located in Milan named COMES.
They were the manufacturers for Rayban glasses for many years and they make precision optics machinery and they are excellent.
www.comes.it

----------


## tripedrito

Try to contact COMES SRL
I am sure you will be satisfied

----------


## Lensman11

I have many years experience with all three manufacturers and would say they all fall short in some areas. Operating a free form lab is not a simple task. Plan on having a trained tech on site and not a low wage employee without factory training that will be dedicated to calibrating and maintaining all the processes on a daily basis.  I strongly recommend a once a year overhaul of all your equipment by a factory technician and changing all the parts they recommend.. you should be spending 10% of the cost of the equipment every year on maintenance.

----------


## dima

> I have many years experience with all three manufacturers and would say they all fall short in some areas. Operating a free form lab is not a simple task. Plan on having a trained tech on site and not a low wage employee without factory training that will be dedicated to calibrating and maintaining all the processes on a daily basis.  I strongly recommend a once a year overhaul of all your equipment by a factory technician and changing all the parts they recommend.. you should be spending 10% of the cost of the equipment every year on maintenance.


+1 agree

and there is waste treatment also...it cost.

----------

